# please help with mbuna cichlids



## Zzzz (Aug 26, 2013)

Hey folks, I am new to the cichlid world. This site is great, the helpful posts and especially the cichlid profiles can't be beat! I bought a 75gal tank, built a stand and finally got some fish. Very exciting. Problem is, I think this breeder is selling hybrids... out of 5 "yellow labs" I bought, 3 are peachy colored and four have no black on their fins. It looked like he had red zebras, so they may have mixed. I'm *hoping* at least some of the blue fish I bought are legit... either way, the tank is colorful, the fish were cheap, and the kindergartener in the house likes them.

This is fish #1. The seller was calling them pseudo. red tops. Note the yellow along the top of the dorsal fin and on back fin (might be hard to see against the rust-colored rock).


This is also fish #1. He is able to turn a very light powder blue with more defined stripes, the yellow appears brighter, and he adds a black stripe to each pelvic fin right behind the bluish stripe.


This is fish #2. I think it's a female version of fish #1? The pics show the faintest blue sheen which I hadn't noticed in person. This fish is mostly grey, with some vertical bars that almost look diamond-shaped (or maybe it's vertical bars with one horizontal stripe running through). Blue dorsal with yellow trim (and a nipped tail).




It seems like many members can ID a fish from certain characteristics, body shape, nose, teeth, etc. But me, I'm cruising the mbuna profiles, and can't tell any differences between cynotilapia, metriaclima, and melanochromis. I have a lot of learning to do for sure. If anyone can help ID, and explain WHY it's a certain genus, I'd sure appreciate it! Thank you.


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

Maybe "Red Top Ndumbi"?


----------



## Chester B (Dec 28, 2012)

Look like some more hybrids to me. I'd suggest not purchasing anymore fish from this source, considering the track record.


----------



## Kanorin (Apr 8, 2008)

Chester B said:


> Look like some more hybrids to me. I'd suggest not purchasing anymore fish from this source, considering the track record.


I agree. A major giveaway is the presence of both horizontal and vertical stripe patterning, which sometimes will appear as diamond shapes - as you point out.

I can really only think of two pure mbuna species that exhibit both horizontal and vertical barring - Lab. Textilis and Mel. Joanjohnsonae - and your fish are clearly not those.


----------



## 7mm-08 (Jan 12, 2012)

noki said:


> Maybe "Red Top Ndumbi"?


That's what I was gonna say. The 2nd fish looks like my female Perspicax.


----------



## Zzzz (Aug 26, 2013)

Thanks everyone. I checked the perspicax cichlid profiles and this one looks closest:
P. Perspicax Tanzania
http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/species.php?id=2315

That being said, I still don't think that's it. While every cichlid in my tank may or may not be a hybrid, I don't feel comfortable selling any of them as a specific species. Eventually I will get rid of these and get some legit ones. Thanks!


----------

